# wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?



## joni35 (20. Dezember 2009)

*wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Hi, ich suche spiele die man mindestens zu zweit über gamepad an einem Pc spielen kann. wichtig ist, dass das spiel an einem Pc gespielt werden kann. Wer Vorschläge hat bitte posten.

Bereiche sind mir im grunde genommen egal steh zwar nicht ganz auf ego shooter mit gamepad, bin aber für jeden Vorschlag offen


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Fifa 2010 oder wie wäre es mit NBA,NHL


----------



## joni35 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

ja die sind wahrscheinlich ganz geil, auch so wenn mehrere personen da sind.
Ich hab noch Blobby Volley gefunden^^ auch ganz lustig


----------



## MSPCFreak (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Ja, dass würde mich auch mal intressieren, da mein Kumpel keinen Bock hat seinen PC immer mit zu mir zu nehemn und abwechselnd ist es langweilig.

Kennt jemand Spiele mit Splitscreen?


----------



## konstantinkk (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Ich kann auch FIFA sehr empfehlen, habs früher oft mir Joystick gegen meinen Bruder mit Tastatur gespielt.


----------



## MSPCFreak (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Und Project 1.6! Nintendo 64 Emulator. Da kann man auch gegeneinander spielen.


----------



## hempsmoker (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Micromachines! War immer geil! Früher auf der PSX konnte man das sogar zu 4. spielen. Jeweils 2 Leute an einem Kontroller, wobei der eine das Steuerkreuz benutzt hat und der andere die Tasten . Ziemlich lustig war das.


----------



## feivel (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Trine für bis zu 3 Spieler, momentan bei Steam auch sehr günstig zu bekommen.

ein Jump 'n Run ala Lost Vikings..


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Ich kenn nur Spiele für einen oder weniger. :d


----------



## elCh (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Little Fighters war damals auf Lan Partys bei uns ein totaler Renner.
Kannsts ja mal austesten, ist soweit ich weiß kostenlos.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Alien-Shooter mit Top-Down-Perspektive für bis zu 4 Spieler (Koop) an einem PC ohne Splitscreen, aber inkl. Gamepad-Unterstützung:
Shadowgrounds - PC
Shadowgrounds Survivor - PC


----------



## MESeidel (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

TrackMania (gibt's als abgespeckte Version kostenlos) kann man nacheinander spielen.
Der mit der schlechtesten Zeit ist so lange an der Reihe bis er Bestzeit fährt oder das time budget abgelaufen ist

Und der Klassiker schlechthin: Worms
die 2D Varianten gibt's für lau in der Pyramide oder von Green Paper bzw. bei ebay

Siedler 2 kann man im Split Screen messern
braucht aber ne Serielle Maus.
Und bei aktuellen Windows versionen muss man die Dosbox nehmen.

PS:
mit ccs64 kann man alle mögliche C64 Klassiker mit Gamepads zocken.
International Karte und Pit Stop II fallen mir da spontan ein.
Ist aber wohl was für die Älteren unter uns^^


----------



## feivel (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Street Fighter IV wurde noch nicht genannt. Die bisher umgesetzten Guitar Hero Teile sowie Ultrastar. Auch wenn hier weniger das Pad gefragt ist.
Wenn ichs mir so überlege, eigentlich viel zu wenig....

in einem anderen forum hab ich jetzt noch mashed gefunden..ist zwar nichts für mich aber vielleicht interessierts ja jemanden, sieht ein wenig aus wie micromachines


----------



## HolySh!t (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Kane und Lynch?!?!
Brauchs aber mindestens ein Xbox360 Gamepad


----------



## Ratty0815 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*



HolySh!t schrieb:


> Kane und Lynch?!?!
> Brauchs aber mindestens ein Xbox360 Gamepad



Und da kann ich bestätigen das das Game zumindest im Koop nicht Starten möchte wenn kein Controller gefunden worden ist, aber da hilft dann sowas!

Ich selber habe zwar einen aber ein Kumpel eben nicht und damit klappt das anscheinend, zumindest konten wir zusammen zocken.

So Long...


----------



## RuXeR (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Achtung, die Kurve!!!!!!


----------



## HolySh!t (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*



Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Und da kann ich bestätigen das das Game zumindest im Koop nicht Starten möchte wenn kein Controller gefunden worden ist, aber da hilft dann sowas!
> 
> Ich selber habe zwar einen aber ein Kumpel eben nicht und damit klappt das anscheinend, zumindest konten wir zusammen zocken.
> 
> So Long...


Bei nem Kolegen und mir funzte das mit einem 360Pad und einer Tastatur


			
				mcdo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung, die Kurve!!!!!!


Wie jz oO


----------



## feivel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

kane & lynch brauch ich dann auch noch.



ich hoffe es fallen irgendwem nochmehr aktuelle sachen ein, oder da kommt noch was, möchte den kauf einer konsole irgendwie gerne noch hinauszögern, wenn mans nicht unbedingt braucht.


----------



## rabit (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Overlord 2 kann man an einem Rechner mit 2 Pers. spielen.


----------



## zkSpawn (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/74813-ein-pc-2-spieler-games.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/58991-suche-hot-seat-spiele.html



zkSpawn schrieb:


> - Kane and Lynch : Dead Men - Koop Modus mit 2x 360 Pads
> - NBA 2K9
> - Conflict: Denied Ops
> 
> ...


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Also mir fallen da _LEGO Star Wars 1 u. 2_ und _DER HERR DER RINGE: Die Rückkehr des Königs - das offizelle Computerspiel_ ein.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Dogfight fetzt.
An einem Computer, viele Flugzeuge, aber erwarte nicht zu viel von der Grafik. Ist kostenlos im Internet runterzuladen. Mag auf den ersten Blick etwas billig erscheinen macht aber übelst fun
Dogfight - Homepage


----------



## disaster-master (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Splinter Cell 2/3(4?) haben auch ein Coop-Modus. An einem PC für zwischendurch ist Worms und Achtung, die Kurve (kostenlos) richtig spaßig.


----------



## feivel (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

ich habe noch ein kostenloses Spiel gefunden: Super Tux Kart für bis zu 4 Spieler im Splitscreen.


----------



## joni35 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Hab noch worms Armageddon irgendwo im keller ausgegraben und im Internet hab ich Cannon Hill gefunden auch recht spaßig


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (16. April 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

Hi,

wir haben früher immer *Mashed* (ein MicroMachines Clone, aber ein sauguter) oder *Worms* (wurde ja schon genannt) gezockt.

Ausserdem kann ich mich noch erinnern, dass wir damals (vor 12 Jahren oder so) ein *Grand Prix* Spiel immer mit Hotseat gezockt haben.  Vielleicht geht es ja auch mit Grand Prix 4 oder F1 Challenge.

Geht das Spiel *Revolt* im Splitscreen? Wenn ja, auch zu empfehlen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. April 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Und der Klassiker schlechthin: Worms
> die 2D Varianten gibt's für lau in der Pyramide oder von Green Paper bzw. bei ebay



Ja, Mann


----------



## joni35 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: wer kennt gute spiele für 2 oder mehr spieler?*

ich hatte mal ein Spiel das konnte man mit bis zu vier Leuten an einem PC zocken. 

Die Welt war wie ein Würfel und man wurde zufällig als Heli, Düsenjäger, Panzer, Fußsoldat oder änliches gespwant. Eine Runde ging solange bis nur noch einer übrig war.

Weiß jemand wie diese Spiel heißt????? war eigentlich ganz geil


----------

